# Sticky  Frequently Asked Questions in the Vinyl Cutters (Plotters) Forum: New here? Read Me



## Solmu

Q: So what is vinyl? Can I get some kind of introduction?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t9893.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t9115.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t3262.html

Q: What kind of vinyl should I use?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t14494.html

Q: Which cutter should I buy?
*Which vinyl cutter related topics*

Q: Can I get some information on using a plotter to cut inkjet transfers?

Q: I've heard about a print and cut system like the Versacamm - any information on that?

Q: I made a mistake, what can I do to save the shirt?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t16807.html


Note: This list is incomplete, you can help the forums by contributing to it! Have a favourite thread from the vinyl forum? Post it up!

The above threads are not necessarily definitive - the current "which cutter" thread is more of a placeholder for example, I'm sure there are other great threads on the topic. So if you have better threads that answer the above questions, feel free to post those too.

We want a few of the best threads on each topic, so when better examples are found we can replace the weaker ones with those.


----------



## T2

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t10363.html?highlight=vinyl


----------



## Twinge

Q: I've heard about a print and cut system like the Versacamm - any information on that?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t11863.html

Can I see some examples of t-shirts made with vinyl transfers?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t12179.html

Q: Can I get some information on using a plotter to cut inkjet transfers?
Video Tutorial - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t10209.html
Cutting Non-Opaque Transfers - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t7548.html


----------



## Twinge

Another thread with good vinyl pictures, shows each step of transferring 3 layers of vinyl:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t22998.html


----------



## Jasonda

What is this stuff and how does it compare with screenprinting?
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t5890.html


----------



## Rodney

*Q: What is a vinyl cutter and why would I need one?*

*A:* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t25020.html


----------



## Rodney

*Q: Where can I buy t-shirt or sign vinyl from?*

*A:* Try reading here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/buy-vinyl/


----------



## party animal

What vinyl would you guys recommend for car lettering? What kind of vinyl would you recommend for making screen stencils


----------



## Olperez1

How to choose the right Vinyl printer/cutter for at home business?


----------



## westlw

Olperez1 said:


> How to choose the right Vinyl printer/cutter for at home business?


Did you find an answer to this? 
Thank you!


----------



## Blue92

westlw said:


> Did you find an answer to this?
> Thank you!


Problem is you will find too many answers to this.

What do you plan on producing? 

Small heat logos to press on shirts? 

Full fronts and full backs?

Print heat press transfers? 

Banner and Sign vinyl?

The size and capabilities all come into play when selecting a cutter.


----------



## charles95405

And some of the info is a bit dated as this thread started in 2007.


----------



## westlw

Charles, you are the man!!! I have read so many of your helpful posts and have learned so much from you! Thank you for generously sharing your experience with all of us - especially those of us new to the board that ask the same dumb questions over and over! 

(I'm also a bit partial to the name since my husband is also a Charles!)

~Lynn


----------



## westlw

My profuse apologies for the confusion. I was scrolling through so many different threads yesterday and think that I must have intended to post this on another page. So sorry, but thank you for trying to help!


----------

